# Abandoned House



## Bottles r LEET

Here is an abandoned house across the river from us, in Windsor. I think is a great looking old house, and hope to see it fixed up some day. There used to be two other abandoned houses next to it, but they got the heave-ho. I hated to see them go. Feel free to post your abandoned house pictures.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump. Still looking for pictures of abandoned houses from your area.


----------



## Wheelah23

Here's a large barn behind a couple 1880's houses. It was last used in the 1940's by a carpenter, and is filled with wood scraps and stuff. Haven't looked through it yet, at least not well.


----------



## Wheelah23

The building was on a 1906 map, so it's at least that old.


----------



## cyberdigger

I bet the opossums and ground hogs love that place! []


----------



## Wheelah23

Generations of groundhogs, no doubt, have called this place home... There's a whole apartment complex under there.


----------



## cyberdigger

This caught my attention.. thought I'd share with the gang.. []


----------



## Wheelah23

Cool looking... But what is it? [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger

I was hoping you'd know, but it's a close-up of the 2nd window from the left, on the first floor.. are we looking straight out the other side?


----------



## Wheelah23

Oh, I thought you were talking about the shiny window... Yes, that's the other side. Kind of interesting now that you mention it.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Chuck or Connor,...Is that a bottle in the window?


----------



## Wheelah23

Where? []


----------



## JOETHECROW

Maybe I'm seeing things?[]


----------



## cyberdigger

It's a quart milk, no?


----------



## BellwoodBoys

In the old stone house in the swamp, which is now just a mere foundation. I find bottles in the long forgotten floorboards. I go there usally once every 2 days, Sometimes you might find a good milk.


----------



## RedGinger

I like that old house, and the wavy window glass,  Wheel.  Can we get a close-up of some other windows, too?  My computer won't enlarge the pic.  You think that's a spirit in that window?


----------



## RedGinger

I was able to do the "night vision" editing on it.  The site I used to use had infrared.  Anyway, I'm not sure if this saved this zoomed in, or if it will help at all, but here is your pic.


----------



## Wheelah23

No milk there... Must just be an optical illusion.

 No ghosts either, at least none that I know of... I'm still only going back in the daytime, though! [:-]


----------



## Rockhounder55

Here's one not too far from here.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55

I don't know anything about it, but it looks to have some probing potential.  ~Mike


----------



## Sir.Bottles

Well Nice Hutch![][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Another abandoned house in a neighboring town. Not very old, because it is sitting on cinderblocks. This picture didn't come out well, but you can still see the interior.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bathroom.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

And here is the house. I didn't go in for fear of my own safety.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Close to the road... This picture was taken from the truck.


----------



## surfaceone




----------



## surfaceone

Do abandoned boats count?


----------



## miztx

is it full o' bottles?  [8|]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Is this a bottle?


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Is this a bottle?


 
 Hey Mr. Sharp Eyes,

 Why yes, I believe it was, though not a collectible example. That little lane was the scene of some epic Wino Association conclaves. Another tree, outside the photograph was a MD & 40 oz. graveyard.






 This structure is now amongst the disappeared...


----------



## RedGinger

Where in the world is Surface?[8|]


----------



## andy volkerts

[] I dunno Laur, it kinda looks like parts of Detroit!!!


----------



## vintage books

to bottles r feet:

 Yes!! do be careful going in to are around abanoned building.  Once I didn't open a door to an school house, instead went around to back and saw  HUGE wasp nest next to the door I HADN'T opened!!

 Another time as I turned a corner right in front of me was an old cistern full of water.!!

 Beware of vegitation covered cellar doors & cisterns.

 I don't want to be a wet blanket on your explorations but do be careful


----------



## David Fertig

a


----------



## David Fertig

b


----------



## David Fertig

c


----------



## David Fertig

d


----------



## surfaceone




----------



## surfaceone




----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 LOOKS ALOT LIKE THE TOLEDO DETROIT AREA very nice!


----------



## surfaceone

Gone, now...


----------



## tigue710

lotta bottles came outta here, some furniture, a 1787 Connecticut copper... never could find the old dump though... spent years looking for it without a trace... and I used to walk the dogs here everyday... it eventually all fell down...


----------



## JOETHECROW

Wow....Love the Montgomery Wards brick...[] Lotsa cool old houses...It's fun to find them.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

News! The Windsor House is now in 'Abandoned Vermont.' (written March 29, 2012) You can read the article HERE.

 I left a comment on this house's history. Let me know what you think.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Very cool looking old house, and great article too.


----------



## tigue710

cool article!  Everything is inside still?  thats amazing... most buildings get pillaged quick... You should see if you can get salvage rights or offer to clean the place out for the bank or owner...


----------



## LC

Walked into a run down log house back in the eighties to find that it had been abandoned . The calendar hanging on the wall was dated 1941 . All the contents were still in the house as if who ever had lived there just walked off and left it . The old stand up crank record player as well as a day bed , old bed and dresser with round extensions on each side that I assume was there to set a candle or lamp on . It was really a neat place . I searched for a dump , but never found one on the place . After some time I went back to visit it to find that it had been torn down . There was a large rock layered well was my guess that had been cleaned out all the way to the bottom , there was some real work that went into building it .


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I found a picture of one of the houses that was torn down. If anyone can make it bigger, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## grizz44

Tried to do a little diggin today but struck out. Snapped this on the way home. It was a stage stop around 1900.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Chuck, nice looking historic structure. Too bad it's abandoned. It looks like it's sagging pretty good.[]


----------



## grizz44

Yeah its a shame but it probably won't make it another winter. Hand hewn logs and dovetailed corners. I actually tracked down relatives of the original owners and managed to get a photo from the early 1900's. This place was covered with boards and painted white and there was a big family standing in front. Apparently they built a new house in a nearby town and robbed the boards for that one. If I can figure out how to get it off my old sony with the dead harddrive I'll post it.

 Chuck


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Cool old building.It looks like one good  huff will bring it down. []


----------



## grizz44

Northern California Schoolhouse built in 1900. Got permissions from the owner and managed to get in a few hours metal detecting. Filled my pockets with scrap iron. No treasure but man what a nice place to spend the afternoon!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

grizz,
 Cool building. Looks like it has a nice view. Looks like a peaceful spot.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is an interesting article involving abandoned houses. Detroit Will PAY You To Take One Of These 100 Abandoned Homes

 It looks like there are a few that will be tough to fix...


----------



## grizz44

Holy Moly!! Looks like diggers heaven.


----------



## baltbottles

A few of those look old enough to dig..... Anyone digging there?

 Chris


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  grizz44
> 
> Northern California Schoolhouse built in 1900. Got permissions from the owner and managed to get in a few hours metal detecting. Filled my pockets with scrap iron. No treasure but man what aÂ nice place to spend the afternoon!


 
 I'll bet recess was fun in a schoolyard like that.  Teach probably had to break out the ruler to get the kids to go back in.

 Of course nowadays, the gubment done eliminated recess, then fuss 'cause the kids are fattenin' up, and now Michele wants to starve 'em to death.  Feed the young'uns, let 'em play, and stop ruining my life!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

'A few of those look old enough to dig..... Anyone digging there?'

 I doubt it, I bet there is a lot of gangsters around. []


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I bet there is some bottles in this one...


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Bump


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here is a picture of one of the houses that was torn down. It's not a great picture, but you can still see it. It's the green one down behind the diner.


----------



## grizz44

This isn't an old house but maybe someone will find it interesting. Found these old trestles about 10 years ago while logging in northern California.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Very cool!


----------



## towhead

Absolutely lovely pictures!!  -Julie


----------



## Rockhounder55

Like Joe said, "very cool." What's the story on those, grizz? Where abouts in northern CA? It might be a good place to look for RXR artifacts.  ~Mike


----------



## grizz44

Hi Mike,

 These were found near Fort Bragg and I've also found them around Eureka, both near the northern coast, and also around Ukiah, a little farther inland. These are most likely old logging railroads. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to check for dig sites unless I ran across them accidently while working. I found a small logging camp near Eureka once that looked to be out of the 1930's and the only shack still standing was a 13 hole outhouse. Yep a 13 holer. It was about 8 feet wide and 20 to 30 feet long. I've got some pictures of it around here somewhere I'll try to find them. I didn't dig it at the time cause it wasn't old enough for me but now I think maybe I should have just to see what was in it.
  Anyway back to the subject, when we logged here it was the 3rd cutting for these forests. Redwood grows back quickly and these areas were logged in the mid to late 1800's then again around the 1930's and 40's. Seems like there should be quite a few old logging camps or like you mention old railroad camps.

 Chuck


----------



## tigue710

very cool pic... love the trestles...


----------



## grizz44

Railroad logging became feasable with the invention of the Shay Locomotive in 1881


----------



## ironmountain

few abandoned houses/shacks I took pics of this weekend near the farm when up at inlaws.... 

 First one was a hand laid stone shack/house. The chimney and the foundation are all that's left.  This shack sits on the side of a very steep hill on the side of a ridge.  Was going to work my way to it, but the foliage was too dense. Will be hitting that place up this fall.


----------



## ironmountain

These next few are from the same site.  The house used to be "cut in half" with items still on the table and counters.  A company has been logging down the 2 track from this place and ended up whacking it down.  These are of the house and the shack behind the house.  There is a privy but it's too dense in there right now to walk through waist high foliage.  The privy will be there this fall and I have access to it.  Used to be 2 old Model T or A's there, but someone towed them out.  There are two engines stuck in the ground I can have if I can find a way to haul them out..


----------



## ironmountain

shack further back into the property.


----------



## ironmountain

House right on the edge of the 2 track. The bank is 2-3' high and the house sits right on the edge of it. Totally smashed up now.  Father in law drove me around to some dirt 2track's I'd never been on before. Turns out he knows the people who own the abandoned houses he drove me to. He suggested that it would be a great place for me to dig and detect (normally he acts like I'm crazy to dig up "old" stuff and MD it...til he sees what I find MD'ing..then he's all about suggesting).  So next time I'm up there I'm going to hit a couple places up and at least explore the inside of the houses. See what's in them.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Wow! The last one is in very bad shape.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

TRY EXPLORING ABANDONED PSYCH CENTERS IF YOU CAN. I'VE DONE ABOUT 8 DIFFERENT PLACES WITH MANY, MANY BUILDINGS AND TUNNELS. FOUND A FEW GEMS ALONG THE WAY.

 ONE OF MY FAVE BUILDINGS (#93) AT KINGS PARK PSYCH CENTER ON LONG ISLAND.

 ALSO KNOWN AS "THE DEVILS THRONE."


----------



## splante

heres an entire neighborhood, I think most of the houses are 1920's but the area(land) has a lot of history to the late 1700's, fenced off and no trespassing, but I just have to check it out right?


----------



## msleonas

Steve I'm in!


----------



## splante

we should do it soon before they start bulldozing the area, dont know if we should go on a recon mission first or just go in.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Cool stuff guys!

 There is a glimmer of hope for the house in Windsor. I went over to windsor today, and all of the brush and trees had been cleared from the yard, so maybe somebody is going to restore it?

 Everything is gone, except for the maple tree in the very front, which you can sort-of see from the picture. The house looks the same. I'll try to stop at Windsor tomorrow to get a picture.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Took a picture today.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This is our town's old General Store. It was built in 1906, and is currently abandoned.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

A local guy was going to buy it and renovate it, but it needed more work than we originally thought.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I think the store was abandoned around 2005... I remember eating here as a little boy. The candy containers are still on the counter, half full.


----------



## SkinsFan36

Holy cow that is a great building. What I would give to have that huge wrap around porch! I sincerely hope that building doesn't go to ruin. That would be a shame.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Yeah, it is unfortunate. All of the pipes have went to hell, which won't help it any.


----------



## CALDIGR2

What was the man thinking? The interior walls would need to be gutted anyway, and new electrical and plumbing systems after that? SOP for older buildings. Was he just gonna move in as-is?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

It was believed that the building had been somewhat maintained. He's a young guy, who just barely had enough money to buy the place, let alone redo all of the plumbing.


----------



## rockbot

one of my island favorites.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Nice rockbot, looks like an old barn?

 Here is another picture of the store. It looks less pretty from different angles.


----------



## Jim

That's a sweet late-Victorian building. Hopefully, someone with the $$ will decide to save it. They don't build them like that anymore, and it would suck to see that structure replaced by a strip mall or some garbage pre-fab building [:'(]  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW

agreed!


----------



## rockbot

This was an old sheep dip station. They would run the sheep through here to clean up the wool before shearing. 1880Ê»s site with several cowboy houses
 and support buildings. HavenÊ»t found the bottles yet! []




> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> one of my island favorites.


----------



## M.C.Glass

In 1893, this house, designed by a young man named Albert Kahn was built in Detroit.
(pics courtesy of Internationalmetropolis.com)


----------



## M.C.Glass

Much later, it found itself in the way of "progress" and had to go. People who cared had it moved to a nearby empty lot, but the building suffered.


----------



## M.C.Glass

Things got worse and worse until "Old Slumpy" was lost.
 One windy day, someone with a camera caught the fascade collapse.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

A house up my dads way


----------



## RICKJJ59W

The basement of another. I see eyes!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

This house in town isn't currently abandoned, but stood vacant for a few months. Then it came on the market. Then it sold.

 The house was built in 1830, and has been neglected for a long time. Now, it is undergoing renovations. The back addition was torn off, and the house is now up in the air, while the new foundation is being poured. Forms are up, and I think the rest was poured today.

 Now for the bad news. The estimate for materials needed for the rest of the house is $118,000. The estimate for labour is another $118,000. This does not include rewiring and re-plumbing.

 Hopefully the house will be saved, but it will be very expensive.

 Here is a picture of it under construction. It sits right across the street from the General Store.


----------



## antlerman23

wow, that place does not look like it is 182 years old...


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> wow, that place does not look like it is 182 years old...


 
 Yeah, no obvious giveaways on that one.  The roof is the only thing that might make you want to look a little closer.  I look forward to seeing more pictures of it as things progress.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

A lot of things don't look old about that house--


----------



## sandchip

The floor framing would tell the story if you could get under it.  Of course, if there are pontils laying everywhere, it wouldn't matter.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

It's that old, believe me. It was the first store in our town.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Ok... Here is an update on the house. The new foundation is under it. It has been tarred. Now, they need to fill in around the foundation. They would have done it already, but the trackscavator probably wouldn't start in the cold. Now they have some new equipment to use.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

New big rigs to work with.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here it is in proportion to the General Store. Last pic for now, thanks for looking.


----------



## sandchip

Did you get a chance to look around under it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET

No, it's not my house.


----------



## sandchip

Won't hurt to ask.  The workers would be more likely to let you while it's being renovated that after it's finished.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Sandchip,
 That's true, but I don't think there is any bottles to be found. The new foundation is poured, and all of the inside walls have been gutted away.


----------



## sandchip

That sucks.  My heart sank when I found that had been done to an old building here in my hometown.  Well now, there's the attic and backyard...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

My brother was telling me about a house here in Alabama that he rented years ago. He said there was a tunnel that led under the house out to a stream about a mile away that was used to sneak slaves out. I would love to go explore and take pictures there. If I can make it out there I will let y'all know asap!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Sounds cool!



 Update on the house: There is now a HUGE hole in the front of the house, maybe 10x15 ft. Porch has been taken off. Dumpster is now completely filled. Will get a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## Stardust

This was a great post. We have some abondoned houses in town also.
 Actually, one of these I thought was the one in town. I had to take a second look.
 Keep on posting them!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Here's an update: they have poured the foundation for a huge addition on the back of the house. The giant hole is gone. The green 'clapboards' is actually aluminum siding. The whitish area is where it has been taken off, exposing the clapboards underneath.


----------



## Ratzilla

While I was out digging this weekend, discovered that this wonderful old 1734 house has suffered greatly since last I saw it... It's been vacant for two years or more, but was still in decent, lived in looking condition last time I saw it.  Apparently it was accidently set on fire last fall by the vagrants living in it.  The house is quite historic, was taken over by the British during the rev war and used by Abercrombie as his headquarters for a while, also used by the  British for target practice from the river(presumably when Abercrombie wasn't there) and took several cannon hits.  It's just a mess now, I walked through, the only good thing I can say is only the attic burned, the fire must have started there and the fire co. got on it fairly quick, the first two floor survived pretty much intact - vandals have broken (or stolen) the rest of the windows since.  Would be nice to see it saved, but given the neighborhood I have my doubts...I'm sure your thinking '1734 house sitting wrecked and abandoned - did you dig the privy?'  Actually, when new streets were laid though the area in the late 1800's, the entire backyard ended up under a new street, with the front of the house facing away from the street, so can't even dig the old pit.   Bummer.


----------



## Ratzilla

A picture of it from better times (circa late 1800's). The back addition survived pretty much undamaged.


----------



## andy volkerts

> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> A picture of it from better times (circa late 1800's). The back addition survived pretty much undamaged.


 Love how the window in the gable wasnt centered, its a shame it cant be saved.......[X(]


----------



## sandchip

That house just breaks my ol' heart all to pieces.  What a shame...


----------



## hemihampton

Old house in Detroit. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Another. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize

There's a nice one in Concord MA but I doubt you could get permission. It looks about 1830 or so and has been boarded up for years. The minor glitch would be it's owned by the Comm. of Mass and the rear stables the State Police horses.
 If the proposed bypass gets passed at the rotary there it will probably come down.
 I never remember to bring a camera but I'll try to remember tomorrow, I go by it all the time. Stopping will be the biggest problem.


----------



## Ratzilla

This one just made the list of the ten most endangered historic sites in NJ....Ya think!?  There were some signs of activity recently, though - missing windows have been boarded, some lumber and a port-o-potty have appeared, maybe it still has a chance[]


> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> While I was out digging this weekend, discovered that this wonderful old 1734 house has suffered greatly since last I saw it... It's been vacant for two years or more, but was still in decent, lived in looking condition last time I saw it.  Apparently it was accidently set on fire last fall by the vagrants living in it.  The house is quite historic, was taken over by the British during the rev war and used by Abercrombie as his headquarters for a while, also used by the  British for target practice from the river(presumably when Abercrombie wasn't there) and took several cannon hits.  It's just a mess now, I walked through, the only good thing I can say is only the attic burned, the fire must have started there and the fire co. got on it fairly quick, the first two floor survived pretty much intact - vandals have broken (or stolen) the rest of the windows since.  Would be nice to see it saved, but given the neighborhood I have my doubts...I'm sure your thinking '1734 house sitting wrecked and abandoned - did you dig the privy?'  Actually, when new streets were laid though the area in the late 1800's, the entire backyard ended up under a new street, with the front of the house facing away from the street, so can't even dig the old pit.   Bummer.


----------



## cowseatmaize

> There's a nice one in Concord MA but I doubt you could get permission.  It looks about 1830 or so and has been boarded up for years. The minor  glitch would be it's owned by the Comm. of Mass and the rear stables the  State Police horses.
> If the proposed bypass gets passed at the rotary there it will probably come down.
> I never remember to bring a camera but I'll try to remember tomorrow, I  go by it all the time. Stopping will be the biggest problem.


Well, 50 MPH with a camera phone  with delayed shutter while driving doesn't work. Maybe EB during rush hour when traffic is backed up for a mile I'll try again. I prefer to not get caught in that though.


----------



## Ratzilla

All hope is not lost, signs of restoration, or at least stabilization, continue....


----------



## Ratzilla

This guy was standing right in the middle of what used to be the street out front...looks pretty rural, even if it isn't. There's plenty of wildlife in the area, but most of it only has two legs[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I have some news. The General Store sold recently for $150,000. It is being worked on. The guys have already filled one dumpster. It's going to be converted to a gun store downstairs, and remain living space upstairs.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I have some bad news. The house that started this thread is now pending demolition.[] After being empty since 1999, it is going to be torn down.[] Now I'll never get to buy it and fix it up.[] Even worse, it isn't going to just stay a vacant lot like the other two next to it did. It's going to be reduced to a parking lot.[]


----------

